# BLASK



## HoodBlacK (30. Januar 2007)

plz help me*

i installed the BLASK program thingi, but i dont know how to make a signature, and were to find it after i made it.

plz help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Valkum (4. Februar 2007)

gmrl

From where you come?
I think mla from England.
Do you not have in england also thus uploader?


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Februar 2007)

Hi,

we have an excellent FAQ for this question, but it's on german.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=870

Translation:

1. Visit http://buffed.de
2. Use search to find your char (right on the top)
3. There's a tab "Charaktere, Gilden" which means "Characters, guilds". Click it.
4. Choose your char
5. Click on "Visitenkarten" and choose your favourite card
6. That's it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@Valkum, wtf? o.O


----------



## HoodBlacK (5. Februar 2007)

sry lol, falshe sprache

ty mit dem visitkarten ding 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoodBlacK (5. Februar 2007)

HoodBlacK schrieb:


> sry lol, falshe sprache
> 
> ty mit dem visitkarten ding
> 
> ...



also kann man nur eine visitkarte haben wen man in ner gilde ist!?!

oder geht dass auch irgendwie ohne?



Valkum ur english sux   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (5. Februar 2007)

oO
Kannst auch ohen Gilde ne Visitenkarte eingeben^^
Einfach Charnamen in der Suche eingeben.
Char auswählen und dann im Reiter auf Visitenkarten.


----------



## Roran (5. Februar 2007)

HoodBlacK schrieb:


> also kann man nur eine visitkarte haben wen man in ner gilde ist!?!
> 
> oder geht dass auch irgendwie ohne?
> Valkum ur english sux
> ...


Ich werd bei gelegenheit die FAQ von mir dahin ändern, das man auch OHNE eine Gilde weiß wie man das macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein man muß keine Gilde haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Du kannst auch mittlerweile die Erweiterte Spieler suche benutzten,
in der Du direkt den Realm und den Char Namen eingeben kannst.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2007)

HoodBlacK schrieb:


> sry lol, falshe sprache



Argh, du Held *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoodBlacK (6. Februar 2007)

lol, tud mir leid. 

danke für die hilfe      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

